# Went to the doc today..........



## debbie in seattle (Aug 12, 2016)

Went to the Dermatologist today, had this "stuff" on my face.   Ended up quite a bit is cancer.    After she (what seemed to me at the time) used a blow torch on my face, which has felt like my face is on fire all day long, all is good, I guess.  My face looks like a frog's back, it's so lumpy and bumpy.     Wants me to get a body scan, which I want to see how much my insurance will pay, we'll see.    It's hell getting old.


----------



## Debby (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh Debbie, I'm so sorry to hear that......you must have gone into shock when he said those words to you?  Are you okay?


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry, sending mucho hugs and purrs. Really though try to calm yourself a bit. My Dad spent his life working in the yard and always a deep tan in the summer. He has had what you describe going on for several years. Nothing hideous, just spots that have to come off here and there. A few days of discomfort and they heal. Also ask the doctor about Vitamin E oil to minimize scars...paws crossed and you'll be fine...it's just a very scary diagnosis.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2016)

Debbie that sounds so painful, I hope the treatment was able to remove all the cancer.  Is the body scan to detect skin cancers too?  Sorry to know you're going through this...hugs.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2016)

Debbie, are  you out in the sun a lot?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Debbie but it's a good thing it was caught and removed.

I have a small spot on my face I'm concerned about and went to the doctor.  She didn't think it looked like cancer but is setting me up with a dermatologist appointment.


----------



## ossian (Aug 13, 2016)

Good luck with that. It must be very worrying. Fingers crossed that every is well now it has been treated.


----------



## IKE (Aug 13, 2016)

Debby as most here know I've been fighting skin cancer quite a bit lately, just a few months back I had to have a couple places on my nose removed that required skin grafts be done from good tissue removed from behind my ears.

I went to the dermatologist Tuesday and he found and froze several more places on the bridge of my nose, forehead, arm, side of my face, shoulder and back.......I had my first skin cancer surgically removed in 1977 when I was 27 years old and it's been a ongoing battle ever since, luckily so far it's all been basal cells.

Given my past history my new dermatologist does a full 'body scan' every 90 days which is a head to toe physical check while I'm wearing nothing but my underwear and he always seems to find one or more places to freeze which I'm thankful for.........fortunately between Medicare and BCBS 'F' I've not had to pay a cent so far for my every 90 days followups and only had to pay my part for the nose surgery and skin grafts..

Take it from one that knows folks, skin cancer is nothing to play with and minimum of one yearly full body scan is recommended by a qualified dermatologist, not just your regular MD, because a dermatologist is more in tune of what to actually look for.

Good luck Debby and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that everything turns out alright.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone!    Yes, sun has always been part of my life.   Will continue to be part of my life, but with much more attention to reapplying sun screen.    Woke up this morning and the spot under my eye looks like a giant blister, so large, it's blocking my vision a little bit.    The doc wrote me an RX, naturally brand only, not covered by my insurance.   Having worked in the medical field for 30 years, decided to call around to all the local pharmacies to find the cheapest price.   They're pretty much all the same price.  So then I started looking for rebates, coupons, etc., worth the effort.  Can get about $50 off.   

Thanks for for the kind thoughts.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 13, 2016)

So sorry you're going through this Debbie. My brother lives out your way and has always been a sun worshiper and had several spots of skin cancer removed. I can totally relate to the insurance concerns, finding myself on the phone yesterday with Cigna about a letter I got from them after my most recent hospitalization. Sending you healing thoughts and best wishes that all turns out well.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2016)

My dad had several skin cancers removed and my skin is very sensitive to the sun.  I always wear a hat when out in the sun, and sunscreen, too.  I've done that since I was in my late teens and got a really bad sunburn that blistered and made me quite ill.  The doctor at that time told me I'd have to be VERY careful with the sun for the rest of my life, and told me to use sunscreen forever.  I took his advice.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Went to the Dermatologist today, had this "stuff" on my face.   Ended up quite a bit is cancer.    After she (what seemed to me at the time) used a blow torch on my face, which has felt like my face is on fire all day long, all is good, I guess.  My face looks like a frog's back, it's so lumpy and bumpy.     Wants me to get a body scan, which I want to see how much my insurance will pay, we'll see.    It's hell getting old.



Debbie, I don't mean to be nosey, but what did the "stuff" look like?  I try to be very careful about my skin because I'm sensitive to the sun, but I'm unsure exactly what to watch for. I've had a couple spots looked at (they were nothing).


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd like to send my best wishes to you also Debbie. I've worked in the sun all my life and have had a few spots taken off and others checked. Good luck and take care.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 16, 2016)

I try to get to the Dermatologist every year of two for a "skin check"  just to be sure nothing is growing where I can't see


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 16, 2016)

Debbie, that's difficult news to receive, and I'm sending you positive thoughts and complete healing recovery wishes.


----------



## Carla (Aug 16, 2016)

Debbie, hope it all heals up quickly. Glad you went to the doctors. You know, we don't have to be sun worshippers to have this problem but I'm sure it increases the odds. Seems like this is becoming more common in 50+ crowd so we need to pay close attention to our exposure. Feel better soon!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2016)

Debbie, how are you doing??


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 22, 2016)

OK, in the healing process.   I've got two places on my face that not only still hurt, are bleeding.   Seems to be on the (slow) healing process.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear you still have pain and bleeding Debbie...hugs.


----------

